# Fiddle's has neck rolls.... :[



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Long story short, I thought Fiddle was fine. But my family thought she was thin. I fed her more, she didnt get bigger around the hips (the 'skinny' part of her, in reality its the dogs shape) and now she is begining to get neck rolls...


what do you guys think??

Sorry I dont have alot of photos that really show it... but here are some?












Excuse my big ole head haha I was showing my cousin how she perches herself on me haha



_*I know its not bad now, but it looks like it is heading that way.... I want to stop it before it gets worse*_


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She looks a normal weight to me. I don't think she's fat at all. The neck rolls may just be the way her neck is. I think she looks fine!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Quigley has neck rolls and my sweet Little Lady had them also. I think a lot of the Chi's do. Fiddle is such a pretty little girl!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

She looks good from what I can tell. Sweet girl she is... :love5:


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I think she looks perfect....so cute!!! Lacey has neck rolls too and she is only a pound and a half.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

She looks fine to me, and she is gorgeous


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

She is perfect !! My Maeve is sitting here looking at the pictures and said..OMG what a cute puppy !! Fiddle is darling and fit s welll...sorry could help myself...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She looks perfect to me! She is such a cutie too! Such sweet pics! : )


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

She looks lovely to me!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Some chis just have tiny hinies  Trig is like that...LOL cracks me up. But he doesn't gain weight there no matter what.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> She looks a normal weight to me. I don't think she's fat at all. The neck rolls may just be the way her neck is. I think she looks fine!


lol Its so funny, its like the only spot she is rolly haha



QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Quigley has neck rolls and my sweet Little Lady had them also. I think a lot of the Chi's do. Fiddle is such a pretty little girl!


Really? I guess I dont get to see a lot of Chi's other than photo's or pup's 



MChis said:


> She looks good from what I can tell. Sweet girl she is... :love5:


Naww Thanks. Im feeling better now! 



2Cheese said:


> I think she looks perfect....so cute!!! Lacey has neck rolls too and she is only a pound and a half.


Its odd how they get rolly in one spot haha. but good to know fiddle isnt aloe :daisy:



Deme said:


> She looks fine to me, and she is gorgeous



Thanks!!! 




rubia said:


> She is perfect !! My Maeve is sitting here looking at the pictures and said..OMG what a cute puppy !! Fiddle is darling and fit s welll...sorry could help myself...


Nawww lol Thanks haha



TLI said:


> She looks perfect to me! She is such a cutie too! Such sweet pics! : )


Naww thanks! I love how she curl up under my neck when i lay down!!



Lin said:


> She looks lovely to me!


Thanks so much!



flippedstars said:


> Some chis just have tiny hinies  Trig is like that...LOL cracks me up. But he doesn't gain weight there no matter what.


OMG LOL Tiny hinies haha. I am officially using that to explain her lil tushh haha


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I only see super cuteness--no fat. 
Bizkit has a very narrow rear section too.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Girl I can't find a roll!! She's tiny and adorable  Leila perches on my shoulder all the time. lol They think they are Parrots haha


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

She looks perfect to me too. I agree with Quigley's Mom... a lot of chi's have that. Roxy is only 3.5 pounds, and she has neck rolls sometimes. It depends on how she's laying too. Fiddle looks great!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

She looks perfect to me. Some chi's have more of thicker neck. Willow always has. No matter how big or small she gets she always has an excess of skin around her neck.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

She looks fine to me. Tico has neck rolls. The vet said he is at perfect weight, so I guess it is just his body's make-up. He has the short cobby body with a short neck.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

i think she looks just fine!  btw i love the harness wheres it from!?


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i think she looks perfect  , i do understand about the neck roll thingy though as i noticed Keona got them as she got older and Myami well lets just say she is one big roll lol fatty boomba she is haha


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

AC/DC Fan said:


> I only see super cuteness--no fat.
> Bizkit has a very narrow rear section too.


Thanks!



cherper said:


> Girl I can't find a roll!! She's tiny and adorable  Leila perches on my shoulder all the time. lol They think they are Parrots haha


Hahaha! Yes they absolutely do!! My love to hate it moment with Fiddle is when I am layin down and using my phone, she will come and plonk herself down right in my line of sight, so its only here I can see. 

She doesnt want my attention though, just to sleep haha



rms3402 said:


> She looks perfect to me too. I agree with Quigley's Mom... a lot of chi's have that. Roxy is only 3.5 pounds, and she has neck rolls sometimes. It depends on how she's laying too. Fiddle looks great!


Naww thanks! I dont get to see many other chi's except for photos on here, I was just worried about being overweight and the stress on her bones and hypoglyceimia and so on lol. 



Ivy's mom said:


> She looks perfect to me. Some chi's have more of thicker neck. Willow always has. No matter how big or small she gets she always has an excess of skin around her neck.


Fiddle has alot of excess skin around her body to. Its good when I check her for fleas, you can make it roll and see better :hello1:



svdreamer said:


> She looks fine to me. Tico has neck rolls. The vet said he is at perfect weight, so I guess it is just his body's make-up. He has the short cobby body with a short neck.


I guess its just the way the body is made up then? Like people ?



amyalina25 said:


> i think she looks just fine!  btw i love the harness wheres it from!?


Parkavenuedogs.com

They're great, pretty and practical!




sugarbaby said:


> i think she looks perfect  , i do understand about the neck roll thingy though as i noticed Keona got them as she got older and Myami well lets just say she is one big roll lol fatty boomba she is haha


Nawww poor Myami lol is she really that big? she doesnt look it lol


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Draco has always had a ruff around his neck, even when he is nonchunky....Fiddle looks wonderful.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Aust Chi Mumma said:


> Nawww poor Myami lol is she really that big? she doesnt look it lol


she isnt huge huge, fat yes haha she is going to be bigger than keona though , looking like she will be around 2.8kg to 3kg .


----------

